# Seiko SQ Quartz opinions required



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am thinking of buying a pre-owned Seiko SQ Quartz as a dress watch and just wondered what members opinions are on them . If you own one share a photo please I am especially interested in how they look on the wrist .

The style I was thinking of is similar to this one


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

An admirably simple watch John. Just the job :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I got this gold one in a joblot of Seiko watches, and although it's a man's watch it was much too small for me, so I gave it to my girlfriend. She wears it a lot, and really likes it, so I got some brownie points - Everyone's a winner :laugh:



I think mine is from the 80's or 90's, so maybe the modern version is a bit bigger. Unless you've got a skinny wrist I'd say it will look pretty small. But then again, what do I know? :tongue:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Cheers @Davey P that is one of the issues I have I think it will be too small. My wrist is just short of 8 inches and I think these watches are 38mm it could look like a pea on a drum .


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Cheers @Davey P that is one of the issues I have I think it will be too small. My wrist is just short of 8 inches and I think these watches are 38mm it could look like a pea on a drum .





jsud2002 said:


> Cheers @Davey P that is one of the issues I have I think it will be too small. My wrist is just short of 8 inches and I think these watches are 38mm it could look like a pea on a drum .


 It's amazing how you get used to smaller watches after a day or two. My stuckon Citizen RMC is only a bit over 40mm .


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I need to find one first Rog :laugh: I have seen a few on eBay but they have a different style case that I do not like oh and the typical " just needs a new battery"


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Cheers @Davey P that is one of the issues I have I think it will be too small. My wrist is just short of 8 inches and I think these watches are 38mm it could look like a pea on a drum .


 Sorry matey, but your wrist is even bigger than mine, so I think that Seiko will look lost (IMHO, of course).

I tried the gold one on when it first arrived, and weirdly it looks OK in a photo:



But on the wrist it looked like a ladies' model to me. Note: The pic was taken before the watch was cleaned up and had a new crystal fitted, but you get the idea anyway.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's a good starter watch for someone who wants to move towards smaller watches. Being on a bracelet helps since the your eyes wont focus so much on where the watch ends and the strap starts. The trick is (if you can call it that) is not to focus on just the watch face, but to appreciate the whole package. Watches were never meant to be as overwhelming as they currently are. They are subtle pieces of jewelry not symbols of your current gang status.

Pay no attention to the befuddled snow monkey who posted above this


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Cheers Steve I think because the majority of my watches are big (last one I bought is 48mm) I thought a smaller watch would be lost on my wrist.

The idea of it being on a bracelet is good I had never thought of that.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Cheers Steve I think because the majority of my watches are big (last one I bought is 48mm) I thought a smaller watch would be lost on my wrist.
> 
> The idea of it being on a bracelet is good I had never thought of that.


 I only think my stuck to my wrist Citizen is small now when I pick up one of my others. It gets to be normal to the eye being smaller :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I have one, but I also have small wrists so it suits me fine.










I can't speak for newer models, but this one from (I think) 1986 is pretty much bullet proof. I know this because it fell from several hundred feet. Unfortunately it was attached to the arm of my friend's Dad when he was killed in a glider accident. :wacko: This wasn't mentioned until I had said "Yes please, I'd like that" :mad0218:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Cheers Steve I think because the majority of my watches are big (last one I bought is 48mm) I thought a smaller watch would be lost on my wrist.
> 
> The idea of it being on a bracelet is good I had never thought of that.


 Are you seriously going to listen to the insane ramblings of a mad man like Steve, instead of sensible and educated opinion based on cold hard facts from a well respected befuddled snow monkey? Oh, and was the 48mm a ladies' watch mate? 

:laughing2dw:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Are you seriously going to listen to the insane ramblings of a mad man like Steve, instead of sensible and educated opinion based on cold hard facts from a well respected befuddled snow monkey? Oh, and was the 48mm a ladies' watch mate?
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 I value each and every opinion no matter how big or small :laugh:

I need one in my collection Dave it is just no good fighting it and once a need sets in there is not turning back as I am sure you well know.

Another option though if it really is small and I can not get away with wearing it is I can always put it on display with the rest at least it will look good in the collection.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> I value each and every opinion no matter how big or small :laugh:
> 
> I need one in my collection Dave it is just no good fighting it and once a need sets in there is not turning back as I am sure you well know.
> 
> Another option though if it really is small and I can not get away with wearing it is I can always put it on display with the rest at least it will look good in the collection.


 Blimey, you just can't help some people... :mad0218:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm watching suggestions in this thread with interest - I'd love to add a Grand Seiko (champagne dial, quartz) to my collection, but can't really justify their going rate at the moment. These models have the aesthetics I'm after, all be it if this model is a bit on the small size for me,

J


----------



## Tom-HK (Aug 4, 2017)

I own an SQ (and about a dozen other Seikos of a similar vintage). My wrist isn't all that big, at about 7.25", and the smaller size of old watches isn't really noticeable on me (or at least, to me).

I would say the obvious: unless you're looking for something to tinker with, get one in as good condition as you can find. I find vntage watches of the SQ's ilk rather fun to work on, but they are far less easy to service than modern watches to the point where you may end up investing more in the maintenance than in the purchase. They're mostly built like tanks, though, so apart from a probable drift in rate (which can be adjusted by means of the trimmer), I think an SQ in apparently good cosmetic condition should be a fairly safe bet.

As for having an SQ as a pseudo Grand Seiko, per the comment above, first I would say that the quality of finish is nowhere near the same. Not even the same ball park. But that aside, if you wanted Grand Seiko performance from a vintage piece, then try finding an SQ in the 'Twin Quartz' range fitted with a cal. 9983 movement. These bad boys were spec'd to 5 seconds per year. That's twice as good as a modern GS!


----------



## Ptgrav (Jun 4, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> They are subtle pieces of jewelry not symbols of your current gang status


 Brilliant. :thumbsup:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Cheers @Davey P that is one of the issues I have I think it will be too small. My wrist is just short of 8 inches and I think these watches are 38mm it could look like a pea on a drum .


 If you go back a few years then 38mm would have been pretty standard for a man's watch but must admit that I tend to wear larger ones now.

That model may wear larger as the dial does take up most of the case. A Rolex sub is only 40mm and that has a bezel so the dial is probably no more than 38mm. and they seem very popular.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a pic of Ruthie's gold SQ taken from further away, which gives a better idea of the size on my 7.5" wrist:



Sorry guys, but it looks at least 5mm too small to me :tongue:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Here's a pic of Ruthie's gold SQ taken from further away, which gives a better idea of the size on my 7.5" wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but it looks at least 5mm too small to me :tongue:


 I am going to have to agree with you Dave it is just not going to look right . Thank you for saving me money :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problemo mate, it was lying on my desk waiting for a battery change, so I thought I'd take another pic because the previous one was a bit deceptive, and made the watch look bigger than it is in real life. Happy to help (and make you see sense), obviously.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

The honorable member above once again speaks absolute rubbish, an even smaller watch 34mm on a 7.5" wrist (admittedly you can actually see my wrist  ).


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> The honorable member above once again speaks absolute rubbish


 :swoon:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

John the 7006 6000 wears very large, even at 38mm



















and then there is the 6139 6012 which is even larger. Which reminds me I need to get mine back.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> John the 7006 6000 wears very large, even at 38mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not liking the square case in the top two photos but the two in the bottom photos are very smart I like them.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> The honorable member above once again speaks absolute rubbish, an even smaller watch 34mm on a 7.5" wrist (admittedly you can actually see my wrist  ).


 Have to agre with you - that does look small :clap: :rltrlt:


----------



## RockingZeebra (Aug 4, 2017)

jsud2002 said:


> I am thinking of buying a pre-owned Seiko SQ Quartz as a dress watch and just wondered what members opinions are on them . If you own one share a photo please I am especially interested in how they look on the wrist .
> 
> The style I was thinking of is similar to this one


 Here's mine. A charity shop purchase which works just fine


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The voices in my head telling me to buy one got too much to handle so I took the plunge last night and bought this










Bracelet and caseback needs a bit of a clean up so does the crystal (possible replacement required) but for the price I paid it is a bargain . @Davey P thanks for the advice but I caved @SBryantgb let us see if I enjoy a smaller watch


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> @Davey P thanks for the advice but I caved @SBryantgb let us see if I enjoy a smaller watch


 :taz:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I think your small watch aversion syndrome may well be to far advanced John. :yes:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> I think your small watch aversion syndrome may well be to far advanced John. :yes:


 I am wearing this today ..... it's a start anyway


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> The voices in my head telling me to buy one got too much to handle so I took the plunge last night and bought this
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet and caseback needs a bit of a clean up so does the crystal (possible replacement required) but for the price I paid it is a bargain . @Davey P thanks for the advice but I caved @SBryantgb let us see if I enjoy a smaller watch


 Very nice John.....wear it for a day and the next day it will look the right size


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just been to the post office to collect my SQ and So far I am happy with it . Todays plans are to strip it and clean it remove the crystal and order a new one


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

It had been pointed out to me that the crystal was probably acrylic and the scratches could be polished out . The watch was stripped and movement removed and the case and bracelet put in the ultrasonic cleaner and given a good clean up. Then I went to work polishing the crystal and I will say I am extremely happy with the finished result , so happy in fact that I now think I need a dark coloured dialed SQ to add to the collection :clap:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent result mate :thumbsup:

It's still too small, obviously, but at least it cleaned up nicely :laughing2dw:


----------

